

ShowHN: ParsedURL - Easily parse/manipule URLs in JavaScript - jonny_eh
https://github.com/JonAbrams/parsedURL

======
jonny_eh
I bet something like this already existed but I couldn't find it. Plus, it was
rather fun to write.

I'd love any feature suggestions or suggestions for clearer/better code.

